# Dinner and a dessert on the Weber



## Green Hornet (Aug 1, 2006)

Made a lil 1lb TriTip



Asparagus,Portabello, Yellow Squash



For dessert I threw on Apples and bannanas


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 1, 2006)

Done!



Put the apples and bananas over bryers vanilla...Annnnnnnnnnd Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh yeaaaahhh!!  =P~


----------



## Finney (Aug 1, 2006)

Howz 'bout bring'n me some that dessert. =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

G.H., I always know if we haven't heard from you for a while, you'll always have the grand entrance back =D>  =D>  =D> 

Damn that looks good =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 1, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> G.H., I always know if we haven't heard from you for a while, you'll always have the grand entrance back =D>  =D>  =D>
> 
> Damn that looks good =P~


Had the wifey's outlaws come down from Missouri and we went to Universal for a couple days.

I am the 3rd from the right. Sopping wet!
Me and the Mrs. headed to the hotel


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Were headed there next year, can't wait!
Looks like you had a blast :!:

P.S. You call them "outlaws" too huh :grin:


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice meal GH.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 1, 2006)

While they were here I grilled up some chops for them



I found out the hard way if you feed them like this they don't want to leave :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happens everytime #-o 
Chops look good, nice grill marks =P~


----------



## wittdog (Aug 2, 2006)

Just when you think it can't get any better...GH you out do yourself... =D>


----------

